# LISP/Prolog for Mac OS X (Jaguar)



## jarinteractive (Sep 5, 2002)

Are there any good (and free) LISP and/or Prolog compilers for Mac OS X?  I need to get these compilers for a Computer Science class this semester.

Thanks!

-JARinteractive


----------



## lurk (Sep 5, 2002)

If you want free your only real choice is OpenMCL 
it is not bad but it is still a little rough around the edges.  It not a GUI app but all Lisp programmers know that Emacs+ILisp is the only GUI you will ever need.

If you are willing to part with a bit of coin Franz.com has a version of allegro Common Lisp for OS X.  Finally the classic lisp for the Mac is MCL from digitool.com but it only runs in classic althought they promise an OS X version real soon now. 

-Eric


----------



## gumse (Sep 6, 2002)

OpenProlog works in classic under OS-X
http://www.cs.tcd.ie/open-prolog/

swi-prolog works in X for non graphic programming, if you need graphics you have install X-windows.
http://www.swi-prolog.org/

I think you can get SWI via Fink

Good luck.


----------



## jarinteractive (Sep 9, 2002)

I am trying to install SWI-Prolog using the .mpkg from their site.  I have xfree86 running.  When I try to run it though, I get the following errors:

./swipl undefined reference to _BC expected to be defined in /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib
./swipl undefined reference to _PC expected to be defined in /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib
./swipl undefined reference to _UP expected to be defined in /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib
Trace/BPT trap

Any ideas on how to fix this?

-JARinteractive


----------

